# GOURMET GETAWAYS â?? 50 Top Spots to Cook and Learn



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Just last week I found myself going on a rant about all the books out there that followed the best selling 1000 Places to See

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

